
Why learning to program alone is a terrible idea - colearn
https://hackernoon.com/why-learning-to-program-alone-is-a-terrible-idea-11d489b80a62#.gcusoh1es
======
LeanderK
well, i learned to program alone ;) Started with C#, then switched to
HTML/CSS(/JS? i don't remember it anymore) and then in 10. grade learned Java.
But i never finished a programming book! For me it just doesn't work that way.
I started with some idea and tried to do it. First a simple guessing game (you
had to guess the number and it would return whether you're above or below), a
few websites, then a program to manage my homework which scheduled it to be as
lazy as possible, taking into account free slots between classes. I still
first have the idea and then try to implement it, learning by doing is what
works for me (also applies to math. The lectures are important and so, but it
falls and stands with the assignments you complete. Just don't try to do it
alone).

When i was in school, programming was a hobby and not super important. I just
did it irregular in the evening. But doing something with friends is more fun
and programming is something that should not be done isolated, entire project
fail because of that. Communication is key. I just did other things to learn
how to work in a team.

~~~
colearn
Right I think programming by nature is highly collaborative activity like the
most things humans do.

